# Help with the seam of butting 2 treated deck boards end to end



## Tecwritr (Jul 22, 2011)

Any one have a good way of attaching 2 treated deck boards end to end. I'm thinking some kind of exterior T molding. Some way to hide the joint or just make it look better.


----------



## Gary Beasley (Jan 21, 2009)

A lap joint would be the simplest, are you gluing it up too? You could go all out and make a box or finger joint or a mortise and tenon if the thickness permits.


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

Accent them, I use a mini hand plane and put a 1/8" bevel on each one. Looks much better than full butted.  :smile:


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

mdntrdr said:


> Accent them, I use a mini hand plane and put a 1/8" bevel on each one. Looks much better than full butted.  :smile:


+1. :yes: If there is more than one, make it look intended. If you glue them together, it's possible that one may expand or contract more than the other, and you'll have a problem joint.









 







.


----------



## Tecwritr (Jul 22, 2011)

How about something like this?


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

Tecwritr said:


> Any one have a good way of attaching 2 treated deck boards end to end. I'm thinking some kind of exterior T molding. Some way to hide the joint or just make it look better.


Why do you want to Aattach them? Are you using them inn some application other than a deck?

Does the joint have to have strength or just look good?

George


----------



## Tecwritr (Jul 22, 2011)

Just want the joint to look good.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Tecwritr said:


> Just want the joint to look good.


Why put a speed bump? With a slight bevel to each end, it will look purposeful. It would look like T&G.








 







.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

Is this question about just joining two boards? Or do you want to do this for an entire deck?

If just two boards then the bevel would look best. If an entire deck then I would do nothing. If the sides of the boards are not treated in the same manner it will look weird.

George


----------



## BaldEagle2012 (Jan 25, 2012)

+1 for the lap joint, screw them together from underneath. 

just my $0.02 worth.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Nov 25, 2008)

Domino. Well, it works great for my Ipe deck projects.


----------

